

OldNYC: Mapping historical photos from the NYPL - ihodes
http://www.oldnyc.org/

======
rmxt
This is absolutely fantastic and fascinating. Always glad to see the
continuing transition of libraries from physical to digital. Also, imagine the
potential for a mashup between this and the current/historical Street Views
available on Google Maps.

------
danvk
You can read more about this project on its about page:
[http://www.oldnyc.org/about.html](http://www.oldnyc.org/about.html)

------
kmano8
I love this -- great way to visualize these images.

Also, looks like [http://old.nyc](http://old.nyc) is unregistered :)

~~~
rmxt
Judging from here [1], it looks like it's "unavailable"... does that mean it's
maybe reserved?

[1] [http://www.ownit.nyc/register](http://www.ownit.nyc/register)

~~~
kmano8
Ah, maybe.. ``` $ whois old.nyc Not found: old.nyc

>>>> Whois database was last updated on: 2015-05-21T18:35:09Z <<<< ```

